# Why on earth didnt Audi race this car?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

1993 Audi 80 DTM/ITC prototype








I found a few pictures of this car all over the internet. Every time they say the car was just a test car and was never raced.
WHY!
1992 Audi V8 DTM EVO








Audi was legislated out of the DTM (which ran to the 1992 FIA class 1 rules) in 1992 when 4WD (Quattro) was banned. After Audi pulled out DTM folded because of rising costs and FIA Class 1 (DTM) came to an end. 
The FIA then soon made plans. They brought out FIA Class 2 (based on the 1990/91 BTCC Rules). Class 2 became the Super Touring Cars of the 1990s. The FIA also brought out a new Class 1 Touring car formula. This became the new DTM and in 1996 it became the ITC (International Touringcar Championship)
In 1993 Audi competed in France with ROC Racing and won the title in France. 1994 the Class 2 was fully set up and running in Britan, Italy and Germany, and was catching on in South Africa, Spain, Australia and many other countries.
Audi 80 STW in Italy








Now as we all know Audi competed with 5 Audi 80 STW Quattros in the1994 German D1 ADAC Touring Car Cup and 2 in the Italian Championship. 
But the DTM/ITC had started in 1994 with Alfa, Mercedes-Benz and Opel competing.
























NOW…why didn’t Audi compete in the DTM/ITC? Was it because they were committed to their Super Touring Formula? 








This Audi was developed during 1993 for the DTM/ITC championship that would start in 1994 with the new rules. As you can clearly see this car was developed for the DTM/ITC regulations. I always thought they didn’t compete in DTM/ITC because I thought 4WD was allowed, meaning that Audi couldn’t use Quattro. But I recently read that the Opel ITC as seen below was 4WD and apparently the Alfa Romeo was also 4WD. So Audi could have used Quattro!








Why would Audi go develop a car like this, test it fully and decide not to race it????????? It currently sits in the Audi Museum 








WHY!
(With all of the above I speak under correction)
Does anyone have any more information???



_Modified by lappies at 9:54 AM 1/3/2007_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Why on earth didnt Audi race this car? (lappies)*

As it seems to me, the prototype would compete with a V6, but
competition got cancelled due to the COSTS. If this is just by Audi,
or by the whole racing-class, I don't know.

_Quote, originally posted by *lappies* »_It currently sits in the Audi Museum

There aren't just ONE car, but TWO cars, the other is sold privatly
and is now featuring an IMSA GTO engine.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Why on earth didnt Audi race this car? (WAUOla)*

Are there any photos of the 2nd car with the GTO engine?????


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Why on earth didnt Audi race this car? (lappies)*

Yes.
Go to http://home.no.net/audicars/ and under "PROSJEKTER" in
the meny, click "80 DTM m/IMSA".
My homepage is in norwegian...


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Why on earth didnt Audi race this car? (WAUOla)*









In what championship and in what country did this car race and when?
Are there any racing photos of this car???????
It is intresting to see that the car had the same paintwork as the Audis that raced in France in 1991.










_Modified by lappies at 7:42 PM 2/25/2007_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Why on earth didnt Audi race this car? (WAUOla)*









In what chmapionship and in what country did this car race and when?
Are there any racing photos of this car???????
It is intresting to see that the car had the same paontwork as the Audis that raced in France in 1991.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Why on earth didnt Audi race this car? (lappies)*

Are you thinking of it as a championshipcontender in it's current
state, or when Audi Sport had it?








These are probably the only pictures you'll find of it, the only
racing this car has seen latly is probably at a trackday event or
two.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Why on earth didnt Audi race this car? (WAUOla)*

Was the car ever raced? I mean in competition? Not as a trackday toy.....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Both being prototypes, so - probably not


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

a PITY i would have loved to see these cars up against the Mercedes, Alfa and Opel ITC/DTM cars in the early 90's!
Where is the 2nd car now?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sweden


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Are there any more photos of either of the 2 cars?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't know of any more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

I have some more shots of that car and will be publishing very soon. It's on display right now at the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt on the Paternoster (rotisserie). I think the reason it wasn't raced is because the DTM series was cancelled and the Germans went to the STW - super touring series that was the same spec as the British BTCC, the Italian touring car series, Australian, etc. In doing that, they raced the 90 for the first year or two, tehn switched to the A4 where they dominated in every series they entered in 1996.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

sounds good George! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobtailvw22 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Why on earth didnt Audi race this car? (lappies)*

















Thats where the french super tourer is atm
Near Chester England


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have some more shots of that car and will be publishing very soon.

Dunnit?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Those photos are probably in the Travel section in the gallery where George made his most recent trip to the Inglostadt Audi Forum/ Museum.
As for why Audi was legislated out of DTM, quattro was part of it, but Audi in 1989-91 used a crossplane crankshaft in the V8 quattro, but switched to a flatplane crank(similar to what the Audi R8 Le Mans/ALMS car used). Audi argued that the crank was re-forged instead of a custom part(as DTM rules mandated the use of stock block engines at the time). The DTM officals said that it bent the rules too far, and Audi was only allowed to use the crankshaft under appeal until the officals deemed it illegal.
That's why Audi pulled out of DTM unit 2004 as a factory.


----------

